# campus job and college expenses



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

After 1.5 years of full-time Uber/Lyft, I got a job at a higher-ed institution. An employment benefit is that tuition is free for my kids (but not room & board if you need that, and there is no chance of getting tuition assistance, but there is assistance for things like computers).

I'd highly recommend it if you're going to have kids in college in a couple of years. Especially if you have a bunch of kids. Usually, you need to be there for 2+ years to get the benefit, so you need to plan ahead. I negotiated getting the benefit after only 1 year on the job, then used normal tuition + assistance for the 1st semester of our oldest kid. Now that we're past that, tuition is free from here on out. Probably pick a school your kids would consider (and can get into), and if they live at home, the whole thing is free. It doesn't matter which job: you could be building office cubes, sorting mail, running telephone cables or cutting forgotten bikes from bike racks (don't tell them why you are so fast at it!).

The work environment is pretty chill. Nobody yells ever. There is almost no pressure to hurry. Breaks are frequent. Pay is lower than the same job in an office building, but the insurance and retirement benefits are good. One limitation is that I really couldn't quit, even when one of my old jobsearch leads called offering better pay.... or if I did, my oldest kid would probably have to quit school. So I'm kind-of "locked in," but it's all good.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Before you were making Uber richer, now you're making someone else richer. Trapped into the ole 9-5. Life can't get any better i guess


----------

